# I need your pictures !



## gadeerwoman (Jul 11, 2007)

One of my bedrooms has a 'fishing' theme. I have a mounted bass, a painting of a little boy and his granddad going fishing, and a fishing mirror. Now I want to add a collage of pictures of kids fishing. If you have a good picture of a little one fishing, holding up a fish, and don't mind my adding it to my frame how about posting it. I got the idea after getting the following picture from my cousin of his little grandson. My absolute favorite thing to do when I was growing up was go fishing with my Dad.


----------



## capt stan (Jul 11, 2007)

Here are a few maybe you can use???? I spend a lot of time taking the kids out and yes they caught them!!!!


----------



## Count Down (Jul 11, 2007)

*Here's one..*

My son and his first Bass..


----------



## pfharris1965 (Jul 11, 2007)

*...*

Got a couple that may work for your project...

From July, 2004...my son Josh (age 6) fishing...one with his PaPa and one of him by himself...


----------



## pfharris1965 (Jul 11, 2007)

*...*

A couple more of my stepson Mike (age 9) in March 2003 catching a trout...


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jul 11, 2007)

These are great guys! Keep em coming!


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Jul 11, 2007)

Here is one from several year ago.


----------



## Hoss (Jul 11, 2007)

You might get yourself buried in photos Sandra.  Thanks to all for helping Gadeerwoman out.

Hoss


----------



## hookedonbass (Jul 11, 2007)

My oldest daughter and son at the pond across the street. My son is the official "throw em back" person. He won't let anybody else throw them back but him. I guess the bruises and band aids on his head won't take away from the picture.


----------



## Just 1 More (Jul 11, 2007)

She will kill me if she finds out I posted this one


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jul 11, 2007)

Just1, that pix is DEFINITELY going in the collage! That is priceless.


----------



## Just 1 More (Jul 11, 2007)

She's 16 now.. I miss my baby


----------



## DRB1313 (Jul 11, 2007)

Here's one of my son. He's 21 now. Man I miss those Days.


----------



## Goddard (Jul 11, 2007)

Sounds like a cool room.... here are a couple of my two... Billy and Caroline...


----------



## gdaagent (Jul 11, 2007)

That's a grin to remember on that second pic.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jul 11, 2007)

that second pix of Billy and Caroline cracks me up! Keep em coming. I know you got some of them just sitting on the bank, holding a squiggly worm, I want em all. I want this room to remind me of fishing with my Dad every time I go in it. Maybe the other bedroom will be a 'kids hunting' room............


----------



## MerkyWaters (Jul 11, 2007)

*Tournament*

Funniest thing was that the tourney started at 8 am and well all the boats were lined up in front of this little boys house and he went and told his Dad that he wanted to go fishing with us!! 

Had this taken at the weigh in at one of our tournaments that i hosted and well this little fellow just HAD to have his picture taken showing what him and his dad caught...Then mom (shown in background) had to come see how they did!


----------



## TimR (Jul 11, 2007)

My oldest doesn't seem to be real excited about it.....yet.


----------



## Buck111 (Jul 11, 2007)

Here's a couple.


----------



## Al33 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Sandra,*

I would be honored if you used any of these shots of my granddaughter Peyton on her first fishing trip. She skunked me catching eight.

Looks like you already have many great kids shots to choose from. I love all these photo's of the kids!


----------



## Hunter922 (Jul 11, 2007)

here is my little guy and his little guy.


----------



## j_seph (Jul 11, 2007)

*My 2 nephews*

w/fish


----------



## leo (Jul 12, 2007)

*Well GDW   .... you ask for them*



And for sure ... you got some fine ones

Gonna be hard choosing from all of these, I hope you have a big wall

Thanks all for the great shots, keep them comming


----------



## Holton (Jul 12, 2007)

Jeremy a good 20 years ago.


----------



## maker4life (Jul 12, 2007)

A few of my nephews .


----------



## Handgunner (Jul 12, 2007)

Here's you a couple Sandra.

My niece and nephew, Jazmyne and Jordan.

Let us see the collage when you are done!


----------



## pfharris1965 (Jul 12, 2007)

*...*



Handgunner said:


> Let us see the collage when you are done!


 
You got that right!  I bet that will turn out to be a cool project there...

Maybe even get her featured in GON......now that would be cool...


----------



## DSGB (Jul 12, 2007)

Here's a few of my daughter.


----------



## BISKIT (Jul 12, 2007)

*here ya go*

here ya go


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jul 12, 2007)

miss sandra, this sure has been a fun thread!!! i have a couple of me i need to dig out, but here are some from ethan. his first bass, his first saltwater fish , and a more recent one so yall can see he hasn't changed much!!!!


----------



## nickel back (Jul 13, 2007)

pic of my boy Ryan at the skyway fishing piers in Fla. holding a grouper he cought


----------



## olcaptain (Jul 14, 2007)

Here's a few of my Grandson for ya from a couple of years back!


----------



## DRB1313 (Jul 14, 2007)

gadeerwoman, Glad you asked for these. This is one of the most enjoyable threads I've seen. Great job everyone.


----------



## SouthernAngler (Jul 15, 2007)

OK...I'm game...here's one of me and my lil girl...no fish,,but I'm proud....


----------



## olcaptain (Jul 15, 2007)

I found a few more recent photos of my grandson and also a few shots of my grandaughter as well!!




































Come see us!

Ol Capt


----------



## FX Jenkins (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## gadeerwoman (Jul 16, 2007)

I think I'm going to have to get another frame! These are great !! Keep em coming!


----------



## BRYAN T (Jul 16, 2007)

Some of my son and daughter.


----------



## Emmersom Biggens (Jul 22, 2007)

*pic*

heres one for you


----------



## CollinsK (Jul 24, 2007)

Oh my
What wonderful pics!! I love to see the kids with their catch and those faces.

Kim


----------



## Jasper (Jul 24, 2007)

Great idea Sandra! Here are a few for you.............


----------



## BIGABOW (Jul 25, 2007)

cool thread Sandra that was quite relaxin"


----------



## Reel Time (Jul 26, 2007)

Here is one of a friend of mine's son. I will try and post more.


----------



## Reel Time (Jul 26, 2007)

Here is my daughter teaching my niece.


----------



## Reel Time (Jul 26, 2007)

Friends son who will win the battle.


----------



## TJay (Jul 27, 2007)

I just looked at this thread for the first time and I do believe that this is some of the most enjoyable viewing I ever had on this forum.  If you grinnin by the time you get to the last pic you're an old Scrooge!  Good lookin young'uns all!


----------



## TJay (Jul 27, 2007)

I just looked at this thread for the first time and I do believe that this is some of the most enjoyable viewing I ever had on this forum.  If you ain't grinnin by the time you get to the last pic you're an old Scrooge!  Good lookin young'uns all!


----------



## ranger1977 (Jul 27, 2007)

TJay said:


> :  If you ain't grinnin by the time you get to the last pic you're an old Scrooge!  Good lookin young'uns all!



I second that!  Great idea!


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Jul 28, 2007)

Great photos in this thread.

Here's another for ya Sandra.

This is USAFpredator and BassAssassin many years ago....They are 25 and 23 now


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 29, 2007)

Hey Sandra, this has been an AWESOME thread!!!!
I got some pics today of Us and Ian fishin, and he even wore the hat yall gave him at the GON picnic yesterday! He LOVES that hat!!!


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 29, 2007)

*here's one*

at my favorite place


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jul 30, 2007)

Okay, folks get your last minute pixs in. I'm going to start on this project next week. Got some great pictures on here!! If this turns out the way I think it may, I'll have to do a 'kids hunting' one for the other room.


----------



## OkieHunter (Aug 3, 2007)

Nothin like kids and fishing poles to lift your day


----------



## OkieHunter (Aug 3, 2007)

My nieces first Bass




She is from Colorado and This is what she caught on her second cast at on of the ponds on my hunting lease, she said she like bass fishun allot better than trout


----------



## rip18 (Aug 8, 2007)

I know I'm not too late to share with y'all.  Hope I'm early enough to help gadeerwoman.

I took my 5-year old nephew fishing last weekend - he caught (& ate) his first fish!!!

I don't know how y'all take pictures of youngun's actually fishing!!!  I didn't have time to say "SCAT" much less take a picture.  We stopped just before we got back to the put-in to catch a few more bream & for Mrs. Rip to take a couple of pics...


----------



## rip18 (Aug 8, 2007)

Once he understood that when the bobber when under that he was supposed to set the hook, it became downright dangerous!!!  His biggest "fish" was about 5'6" tall & weighs right at 225 lbs... OUCH!!!  I became quite hook shy, but I sure didn't want to dampen his enthusiasm.


----------



## Ol' 30-30 (Aug 9, 2007)

This might be my favorite thread ever on this site.....those are some happy youngsters in all those pics.  Yall should be proud.


----------



## chewie1014 (Aug 9, 2007)

rip18 said:


> Once he understood that when the bobber when under that he was supposed to set the hook, it became downright dangerous!!!  His biggest "fish" was about 5'6" tall & weighs right at 225 lbs... OUCH!!!  I became quite hook shy, but I sure didn't want to dampen his enthusiasm.



Sorry for your pain...but that made me laugh right there.


----------



## Pro-hunter (Aug 10, 2007)

My Son with a large Georgia Bream. He is 12. He caught so many fish that he said his arm hurt on the way home.
PH


----------



## Jr Branham (Aug 10, 2007)

*My baby girl*

My three year old daughter Paige, with her first fish, yes she did reel this one in. She makes my life complete.
Jr. B


----------



## Count Down (Aug 10, 2007)

The pictures on this thread are the truth tellers and reason we pay the high leases, high gas prices, take "outdoor" vacations.  The pictures will be looked at down the road by some grateful kids...We'll be the ones that they say "took the time to take us fishing or hunting". And the simple fact that you can have a single website like Woody's Campfire, that can bring all of us from different backgrounds, ethnicity, and financial standing together under one common denominator is amazing...

Thanks for the thread!

Woody, JT...Thanks for the forum!

Ok..I need a tissue now....


----------



## leo (Aug 10, 2007)

*Well said Count Down*






Count Down said:


> The pictures on this thread are the truth tellers and reason we pay the high leases, high gas prices, take "outdoor" vacations.  The pictures will be looked at down the road by some grateful kids...We'll be the ones that they say "took the time to take us fishing or hunting". And the simple fact that you can have a single website like Woody's Campfire, that can bring all of us from different backgrounds, ethnicity, and financial standing together under one common denominator is amazing...
> 
> Thanks for the thread!
> 
> ...


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 10, 2007)

You can use this'n if you like.


----------



## DRB1313 (Jul 29, 2008)

Bringing a great thread back to the top.

Any New ones to add!!??


----------



## tim1225agr (Jul 31, 2008)

I want to see how the room turned out.


----------



## pfharris1965 (Sep 18, 2009)

*...*



tim1225agr said:


> I want to see how the room turned out.


 
+1

Dd you get ths project finished up...?  If so, any pics?  Apologies but please post the link if you have already reposted in another thread...


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 23, 2009)

where did gadeerwomen go??


----------



## Knockerboy (Sep 25, 2009)

i'm new don't know if i did it right but here's two i like


----------



## Skullworks (Sep 25, 2009)

Here are some freshwater ones.


----------



## Skullworks (Sep 25, 2009)

and some saltwater


----------

